# Trials Evolution Spieler?



## 1000Foxi (8. April 2013)

Hey,

zockt hier eigentlich jemand Trials Evolution (sowohl Singleplayer als auch Multiplayer)?
Ich habe im Moment keinen Bekannten der es hat, also frage ich mal hier in die Runde.
Man kann sich dann ja mal adden, wegen den Zeiten und vielleicht findet sich ja auch die ein oder andere Runde für den Multiplayer.

UPLAY: Foxi1000


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (8. April 2013)

GV4Ne


----------



## Gluksi (8. April 2013)

hast ne pn


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. April 2013)

SgtDauerdicht schrieb:


> ich würde....,wenn es auch noch nen anderen controller außer den von der 360 unterstützen würde.



Da gibt's Emulatoren, die einen 360 Controller vortäuschen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Da gibt's Emulatoren, die einen 360 Controller vortäuschen.



Ja und der bekannteste + beste --> X360ce funktioniert nicht.
Achso und könnte mir mal jemand erklären, warum meine maximale Auflösung auf 1600 x 900 beschränkt ist?? (richtig wäre 1680 x 1050)

Edit:
X360ce funktioniert eventuell doch.....

"The key part in using x360ce in this game is renaming xinput1_3.dll to  xinput9_1_0.dll, after you go through the standard motions."(steamforum)

Konnte es aber noch nicht testen.

Grüße


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (9. April 2013)

mYZyM


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. April 2013)

I Love this game  ich spiele es unter dem selben Namen wie hier auch...also bei mir läuft es auf 1920x1200 und noch nen Tipp,aktiviert doch im Treiber FXAA + 8xSupersample dann schauts auch gleich besser aus


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> I Love this game  ich spiele es unter dem selben Namen wie hier auch...also bei mir läuft es auf 1920x1200 und noch nen Tipp,aktiviert doch im Treiber FXAA + 8xSupersample dann schauts auch gleich besser aus



Danke für den Tipp!
Werde ich gleich ausprobieren!


----------



## akid1 (14. April 2013)

Ich bin mit dem Nick "akid1" unterwegs, würde mich über Anfragen freuen!

War auf der 360 schon gut im Training, bin aber jetzt auf die PC Version umgestiegen...


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. April 2013)

akid1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Nick "akid1" unterwegs, würde mich über Anfragen freuen!
> 
> War auf der 360 schon gut im Training, bin aber jetzt auf die PC Version umgestiegen...



Ich hab dir mal ne Anfrage geschickt.
BTW: Schafft eigentlich jemand die Extrem-Strecken?
Ich schaff die nichtmal durch (Bronze)!


----------



## akid1 (14. April 2013)

Ich habe auf der 360 "Inferno" auf Gold, da bin ich ein wenig stolz drauf 

Bin aktuell erst bei Schwer, sind aber ja die gleichen Strecken!


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. April 2013)

Wie viele Platinmedaillen hast du auf der Xbox?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. April 2013)

Boa,ich bin jetzt auch bei den Extremen Strecken angelangt und hoffe mein Xbox Pad wird`s überleben...nicht das es noch beim Hundertsten Versuch gegen die Wand fliegt


----------



## akid1 (14. April 2013)

Weiß nicht genau, waren aber wenige... Höchstens 2-3 Stück


----------



## akid1 (14. April 2013)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Boa,ich bin jetzt auch bei den Extremen Strecken angelangt und hoffe mein Xbox Pad wird`s überleben...nicht das es noch beim Hundertsten Versuch gegen die Wand fliegt



Haha, ich habe an Inferno im Multiplayer mir fast nen Zahn am Joypad ausgebissen


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. April 2013)

Ich probier jetzt nochmal Mittel alles auf Gold, hab schon ne Woche nicht mehr gespielt, muss also wieder reinkommen .
Ich habe übringens auch ein Trials Video auf meinem YouTube Kanal: ZOCKEN #01: Trials Evolution - YouTube


----------



## akid1 (10. Mai 2013)

Bei Steam gibt es heute 20% Rabatt, womit man bei 15 Euro landet.


----------

